# Color



## 77Herford (Jan 20, 2012)

Not sure were to post this in the Rabbit section so here I go.

Can Rabbits be Homozygous in color like Horses?  I was just wondering as my Grey doe gave birth to five kids that have all turned Grey even though two died.


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Jan 21, 2012)

Short answer: Yup! Long answer: yup! Here's a link if you're interested and want to do some more reading: The Nature Trail Genetics pages


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 21, 2012)

Short answer, Thanks.  Long Answer: Thank you, lol.


----------

